# Dark techno/prog house and breaks



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Listen to techno mix deep by drop1 on #SoundCloud








techno mix deep


deep techno moody and dark with a peak time feel.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Listen to Breaks mix by drop1 on #SoundCloud








Breaks mix


Rock that beat, Far too loud Reebrown, Decoder inc Incognito, Gusto labs F*ck that, Marc Stan Man or machine, Optobot Man or machine, MartOpEter mix Massive dynamic UFO project Play me, UFO pro




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





The breaks mix is old and mostly psy breaks. The techno I just mixed a couple months ago.
It contains some of the most flawless mixing you will hear anywhere outside a studio. Sometimes I can't even tell what track is what. Not even kidding. Most of the blends go on for minutes and there is a lot of layering. Mixed on 4 decks.

Its very dark. It needs some post production work to brighten it up some.


----------

